

That's real customer support: CEO's direct cell phone. - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2010/10/13/4798/support-ceos-direct-cell-phone

======
byoung2
If it's a small startup, the CEO will most likely be the one answering the
phone anyway. If it's a larger startup, the most the CEO will do is transfer
you to someone who can actually do something to help you.

The most likely scenario is that it's a marketing ploy, and that all customers
curious enough to call to ask the rate of the platinum package will be talked
into one of the lower plans.

